# reefs and wrecks



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

anybody know of any reefs or wrecks close to the pass or not to far from beach?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Theres a lot listed in escambia website. Most are public numbers. Print the file and match the numbers with google earth and u will be very surprised. Ive found good spots within a mile of the pass in 50ft water while heading to public numbers. If u dont find anything close enough to fish, pm me and ill help u out.


----------



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

Escambia what?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

fish slayer said:


> Escambia what?


 Sorry... here is the link for the artificial reefs in escambia county

http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011.pdf


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

fish slayer said:


> Escambia what?


Look here for the Escambia County list.


----------



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

The one I was thinking of is not on that list unless I missed it. The Catherine. Off Langdon Beach . We used to swim to it years ago. Its a bit of a swim though.


----------

